# Alchemie - Spezialisierung Tränke->Transmutation



## Lucid (7. Januar 2008)

Ja, da ich endlich einen Skill von 350 habe (und lvl 70 bin) möchte ich mich für eine Spezialisierung entscheiden. 
Für die Transmutations Spezialisierung (Da gibt es kein Wenn und Aber!) ^^

Nun habe ich von Vielen gehört, und gelesen hier im Forum, dass momentan die Chance auf Proccs bei allen Transmutationen buggy ist,
auch soll die Quest die teuerste sein.

Nun frage ich mich: Lohnt es sich  erst z.B Tränkemeister (dafür hätte ich alle Mats, müsste halt nur in Bota gehen um die Quest abzuschließen) und später die 150 gold zu berappen um umzuskillen?
Wenn ja -  Wie verlerne ich die Spezialisierung und zu wem muss ich hin, um mir dann die Neue auszusuchen?

Oder lieber direkt Transmutationsmeisterin werden und einfach warten bis der Bug behoben wird?

Liebe Grüße

Lucid


----------



## Leo2010 (8. Januar 2008)

Naja auf Meister der Transmutations umskillen kostet etwas mehr^^ Ich musste ca. 400g bezahlen. Weil du brauchst ja für das q 4 Urmacht. Die Mats die ich noch kaufen musste haben mich halt fast 400g gekostet. Naja wenn du sowieso meister der Transmutationen werden willst würde ich das gleich machn


----------



## Faelis (8. Januar 2008)

Ich meine, dass Blizz das "Problem" mit den Proccs behoben hat...
Soweit ich weiss, war es nämlich nie da, sondern die Proccs sind generft worden.
Wobei ich bei 20 Elixieren immernoch meistens an die 25 raus bekomme

Ob es sich lohnt wirklich eine "Transe" (grins) zu werden mag ich so nicht entscheiden...
Ich transmutiere jeden Tag Urerde in Urleben, damit ich einen Geistesblitz bekomme, 
weil mein Twink Bergbauer ist und ich so viel Urerde erhalte...
Ab und zu dann noch einen Diamanten... oder mal eine Urmacht...
Gut, wenn da ein x5 Proccs ist es klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber OB es procct ist natürlich nicht garantiert

Ein "Umlernen" würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## Lucid (9. Januar 2008)

Hm nein sie haben es nicht gefixt^^ und es gilt auch momentan scheinbar nur für die transmutation. mit den 400 gold bzw 4 urmacht unterliegst du jedoch einen weiteren irrtum

hat man erstmal eine spezialisierung gemacht, reichen 150 gold um diese zu verlernen, und schon kann man ohne weitere kosten und OHNE quest umlernen!

habe mich nun für tränke fürs erste entschieden, quest war easy. 5 (besten) heiltränke 5(beste) manatränke 5 Erheblicher Tränke des traumlosen Schlafs und einmal botanika normal 2ten boss killen und quest item einsacken = ready


----------



## Leo2010 (10. Januar 2008)

Sry ich meinte Skillen auif Trans und nicht umskillen^^ Das wenn man umskillt billiger ist hast du recht =)


----------



## psychomuffin (10. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> habe mich nun für tränke fürs erste entschieden, quest war easy. 5 (besten) heiltränke 5(beste) manatränke 5 Erheblicher Tränke des traumlosen Schlafs und einmal botanika normal 2ten boss killen und quest item einsacken = ready



*neid*
für die elixier spezialisierung brauch ich mehrere elixiere (grad kA mehr...) & 10 essenzen der unendlichkeit oder so aus den höhlen der zeit...
nur leider bringt son run im dunklen morast ganze 2 essenzen ;(

da find ich die beiden andern quests um einiges besser!


----------



## Gnar'kol (12. Januar 2008)

Für die Essenzen aus den Höhlen der Zeit brauchte ich 2 runs. Beim ersten mal gab es 7 Essenzen und beim 2. Run die letzten 3. 

Hatte zum Glück ne super Gildengruppe die das 2mal mit mir gemacht hat. Die profitieren ja auch davon. Gestern dem Tank Flasks of Fortification gemacht. 2 hergestellt, 1 3er Procc.


----------

